# hi everybody.



## mrblue (May 22, 2007)

hi everyone. glad to be here. only got a few oxypilus at the moment, i hope to put some photos of them up soon. wish me luck.


----------



## Way.Of.The.Mantis (May 22, 2007)

Good Luck 8)


----------



## Ian (May 22, 2007)

Hey Mrblue, welcome to the forum  

Would be interested to see photos of your Oxys, what stage are they?


----------



## robo mantis (May 22, 2007)

welcome


----------



## Rick (May 22, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## OGIGA (May 22, 2007)

Welcome!


----------

